# [EVDL] EVLN: Kia Ray EV European debut r:139km



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is what the original Kia Ray Concept car looked like. 

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4473856/chi10-kia-ray-concept-001_gallery_image_large.jpg 


What happened to the cool looking Ray. It became a crappy little box. 

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4473856/kia-ray-ev-electric-car_100374485_m.jpg 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Kia-Ray-EV-European-debut-r-139km-tp4471565p4473856.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 14 Mar 2012 at 20:20, gottdi wrote:
> 
> > What happened to the cool looking Ray. It became a crappy little box.
> 
> ...


----------

